# probleme de langues



## nanou (1 Octobre 2003)

Voila quand je vais sur des sites russes ou japonais par exemple , a la place de l'alphabet russe ou des kanji il y a des points d'interrogations !! 
J'aimerais bien savoir comment faire apparaitre la vrai ecriture de chaque langue ??   
merci


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2003)

il faut que tu reprennes ton CD d'installation et que tu fasses comme si tu réinstallais. là tu choisis installation spéciale et n'installes que les kits de langue qui t'intéressent. ça doit etre comme ça si je me souviens bien de mon OS9. fais une recherche à ce sujet dans ce forum, il doit y avoir un sujet là dessus mais il ya plus d'un an.


----------



## nanou (1 Octobre 2003)

j'ai 1 mac os 9 mais mon cd d'installation est de mac 5 . ça change quelques chose ??


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Octobre 2003)

A mon avis, c'est plus un probleme de navigateur internet.
Qu'utilises-tu comme navigateur ?
En gros, va faire un tour dans tes préférences &gt; langues &gt; et choisis le language approprié aux pages que tu veux lire.


----------



## nanou (1 Octobre 2003)

j'ai internet explorer et mozilla !!


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Octobre 2003)

et bien prenons Mozilla (que je prefere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
dans les prefs tu as l'onglet "Navigator" ou navigateur si tu l'as en français, là tu vas dans languages et en bas tu as les caracteres par default. Si tu le changes tu devrais pouvoir lire les pages remplies par de ????????


----------



## nanou (1 Octobre 2003)

lol il y a un probleme venerable sage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il y a pas mrqué language ds l'onglet navigator ??


----------



## nanou (1 Octobre 2003)

nanou a dit:
			
		

> lol il y a un probleme venerable sage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Octobre 2003)

Etrange, j'ai Mozilla 1.2.1 et ca y est 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



t'as farfouillé un peu pour trouver quelquechose d'equivalent ?


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Octobre 2003)

As-tu fais une recherche  sur le forum internet ?
Il me semble que la question des languages a déjà été évoquée


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2003)

Global : peut-être avais-tu installé les kits de langue à ton install aussi !


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2003)

nanou a dit:
			
		

> j'ai 1 mac os 9 mais mon cd d'installation est de mac 5 . ça change quelques chose ??



euh... euh... mac 5 ?


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] Global : peut-être avais-tu installé les kits de langue à ton install aussi !



Ah oui, peut-etre.
A ce moment là tu peux aller les télécharger sur le site de Mozilla.
Sinon, dans IE, regarde si c'est pas déjà fait dans tes prefs.


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> euh... euh... mac 5 ?



Pas compris non plus


----------



## nanou (1 Octobre 2003)

loool ce que j'appelle comme ça c'est la premiere version de imac qui est sortie ! la tout tout premier !!


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Octobre 2003)

nanou a dit:
			
		

> loool ce que j'appelle comme ça c'est la premiere version de imac qui est sortie ! la tout tout premier !!



Ah, si c'est intime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon, as-tu résolut ton problème ?


----------



## nanou (1 Octobre 2003)

lool je croyais vraiment que c t comme ça qu'on l'appellais !!

bein nan parce que s'il faut vraiment que je me serve du cd d'installation ça va faire mal !! quand je m'occupe de se genre de pb j'agrave plutot que de l'ameliorer !!

mais en cherchant ds les fichiers (grace a sherlock ) j'ai trouver pleins de fichiers qui s'appellais "encodage japonais " "encodage  corréen" .

même un truc qui s'appelle "aide concernant les methodes de saisie en chinois , japonais et coréen " ...

c une piste non ??


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2003)

euh oui c'est une piste. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la rubrique d'aide d'OS9 est pas mal quand tu as besoin d'aide et que tu ne connais pas trop le système.

quand je parle des kits de langue je pense aux kits de langue d'OS 9 globi qui ne sont dispos que sur le CD d'install. je pense avoir répondu ça dans un sujet à mes débuts quand j'utilisais OS9 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je n'ai pas de Cds d'OS9 sous la main (prêté à un pote étourdi) mais ce serait ici : Compléments CD &gt; Languages Kit CD Extras


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2003)

à noter que tu ne pourras pas mettre à jour ton système si les kits de langue sont installés (eh oui) il te faudra installer la mise à jour par un CD d'install (c'est très idiot je sais)


----------



## nanou (2 Octobre 2003)

et bien merci a vous je vais essayer d'arrnger tout ça


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2003)

tiens nous au courant ! 

_tu as un message privé !_


----------



## nanou (3 Octobre 2003)

vi vi !! je t'ai rep !! tu vas aimer !! ^^


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2003)

nanou a dit:
			
		

> vi vi !! je t'ai rep !! tu vas aimer !! ^^



MDR !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

Il est résolut au moins ton probleme ?


----------



## nanou (3 Octobre 2003)

nan c pire


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2003)

nanou a dit:
			
		

> nan c pire



j'ai une solution pour que ça empire encore !!


----------



## nanou (3 Octobre 2003)

ça peux pas etre pire que ce que je viens de mettre


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2003)

nanou a dit:
			
		

> ça peux pas etre pire que ce que je viens de mettre


----------



## nanou (3 Octobre 2003)

lool l'informatique peux pas etre le point fort de tout le monde hein !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c pas le mien en tout cas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



qui s'en serais pas douté !!


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2003)

on est tous passé par là !


----------



## nanou (3 Octobre 2003)

je dit pas le contraire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais c comme les maths . Arrivent un moment ou certains comprennent et d'autres pas !!
moi jt plus litteraire !! bein la c pareil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (oui malgré les fautes de tapes et d'orthographes ^^)


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

nanou a dit:
			
		

> nan c pire








 comment as-tu pu


----------



## nanou (3 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> comment as-tu pu



eeuhh crois moi si tu veux compliquer un pb il y a rien de plus faicle !!
tu fais comme moi : en croyent faire bien tu detruit tout !!


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

T'as bien suivit les explications d'Alèm ? c'est peut-etre pour ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon courage pour la réparation


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut attention !! je peux toujours te bannir msieur !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (ça me tente depuis que tu m'as doublé !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

nan, ses problemes sont venus tout seul ! des problemes d'extension si tu veux savoir !


----------



## nanou (3 Octobre 2003)

nan nan les degats sont pas encore la !! c pour ça que je ma tate , je vois toutes les opinions , je me demande , je reflechie avant d'agir quoi !! 
mon mac c ..... my precious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ceux qui connaissent pas cette replique sont des ignorants !! )


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2003)

et vlan que je suis un ignorant...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_je me jette dans le vide, je fabrique dans le vide, je suis un réacteur, je me propulse dans l'espace temps en créant un vide qui m'aspire en avant !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


dédicacé à Karl40 !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (qui connait cette réplique de film est un survivant !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## nanou (3 Octobre 2003)

c'est dans le seigneur des anneaux !! quand les persos parlent de l'anneau (surtout Gollum) ils dient : "my preciouuuus "

lool t'avais pas b'soin de faire tt ça hein !!


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] et vlan que je suis un ignorant...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent en effet


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Excellent en effet



Karl t'as montré ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




désolé nanou !


----------



## nanou (3 Octobre 2003)

ohhh nan hein !! 
les hommes sont censés pas faire de secrets !!
enfin si vous etes des hommes


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2003)

clique sur ma banniere, t'as des photos de nous ! tu peux pas dire pareil même avec le fait que tu sois un sujet photographique !


----------



## nanou (3 Octobre 2003)

lool alors je sais pas qui est qui mais j'ai vu kekun avec un tee shirt de X !! et j'adore X !! (arf sorata !! POURQUOI !!!?? )

hummm et puis franchement tu pourras a un de ceux que j'ai vu ... vous faites un site avec un bonhomme qui a un marteau et une faucille .... et le gars il a un pull timberland !!

TIMMMBERRRRRRRRR !


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2003)

hannnnnnn, qui a osé ??


----------



## nanou (3 Octobre 2003)

bein je sais pas moa !! regarde les photos


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2003)

nanou a dit:
			
		

> bein je sais pas moa !! regarde les photos



déja que je les ai faites, je vais pas les regarder en plus !!


----------



## nanou (3 Octobre 2003)

parce qye t même pas sur les photos ?? pppppffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et tu me diras qui a le t shirt de X !!??
c facile a reconnaitre c un grand X sur fond noir


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2003)

j'ai essayé de metre les noms mais souvent comme ya toujours les mêmes têtes, j'ai pas mis les noms (et tout n'est pas fini).

sisi  j'y suis sur les pages AES

tu cherche sun type ressemblant au fond de page d' ici !


----------



## nanou (3 Octobre 2003)

c toi la chemise rouge ?? lol 
 [image]http://petit.agite.free.fr/AES2/pages/page_7.html[/image] 

le voila TIMMMMMMBBEEEEEERRR !!
(timber c le cri qu'on pousse quand l(arbre tombe :d )


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2003)

quel chemise rouge ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




euh bah oui c'est Bialès de Mac4ever ! le timberland !


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> Karl t'as montré ?



Non, j'ai louppé çà


----------



## roro (3 Octobre 2003)

le bar n'est pas loin pour poursuivre...


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2003)

rassure-toi, on passe le temps en attendant  des nouvelles de nanou, j'suis sur qu'elle va y arriver !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon je vais continuer justement ma recherche d'hier soir au bar pour ce petit probleme (wanadoo a mechamment foiré ses DNS)


----------



## nanou (4 Octobre 2003)

lool m'attendez pas parce que sinon vous aurez le temps de prendre racine


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2003)

nanou a dit:
			
		

> lool m'attendez pas parce que sinon vous aurez le temps de prendre racine



c'est déja fait ! regarde le nombre de posts de globalcut et ma petite personne !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon j'ai pas trouvé au bar, je vais tenter une autre méthode !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ou alors ce fut perdu dans le big crash...


----------



## nanou (4 Octobre 2003)

huum mais c quoi cette histoire de bar ???


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2003)

il ya un forum appelé "le bar Macg" dont j'étais un fort contributeur et dont Global est le roi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et je me souvenais d'un post de mon copain Muludosvki !  ici qui parlait de ton probleme !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




roro veut nous envoyer au bar parce qu'on est distrait et qu c'est un forum technique et donc sérieux !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la dure vie de modo.


----------



## nanou (4 Octobre 2003)

oui je sais je suis floodeuse pro !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais ça ressemble comme deux gouttes d'eau a celui la non ??

dsl mister roro


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2003)

oui donc maintenant, il faut regler ce probleme d'extensions. on sait que pour les kits de langue, il faudra les installer après


----------



## nanou (4 Octobre 2003)

mais nan les extensions c'est pour la mise a jour !!


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2003)

oui oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





pour les extensions tu vas dans gestionnaire d'extensions et tu choisis Mac OS9 complet

tu lances tes MàJ normalement après la 9.1 tu peux réactiver tes extsnesions manquantes

le mieux est d'avoir toutes les  MàJ sur le bureau pour faire ça tranquille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




les kits de langues on verra quand tu en seras en 9.2.2


----------



## nanou (4 Octobre 2003)

c sensé etre ds quel dossier ce gestionnaire ??


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2003)

dans le "menu pomme" en haut a gauche de ton écran !


----------



## nanou (4 Octobre 2003)

mais ça va faire quoi esactement si je coche mac os complet .??


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2003)

désactiver momentanément toutes les extensions qui ne sont pas installées par le mac à l'origine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu peux toujours enregistrer ton set d'extensions actuels pour le retrouver ensuite !


----------



## nanou (4 Octobre 2003)

parce que si j'enrigistre pas, tout est perdu ??


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2003)

non, rassure toi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est juste pour retrouver tes preferences de ce cote là !


----------



## nanou (4 Octobre 2003)

et comment on enregistre ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(lol maintenant tu vois ce que c le quotidien ds instits !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2003)

ne parle pas de quotidien d'instit ou de prof, j'ai encore des maux de tête en y pensant ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bah en fait actuellement tes extensions doivent etre dans un set nommé mes réglages quelque chose comme ça, si tu n'y touches pas ça ne bougera pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




par contre je redoute des bugs si ton modem est bien en usb mais là je sais quoi faire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (enfin a peu pres! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## nanou (4 Octobre 2003)

quels genre de bug ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







en fait pour reactiver mes extensions je repasse ds le mode ou je suis actuellement , c'est a dire dqsdqsd ??


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2003)

joli mode !!


----------



## nanou (5 Octobre 2003)

looool c'est pas moi qui lui ai donner se nom !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon j'ai appeller le gars , et lui il me dit que apparement il y aurais une version msn qui marcherais avec un mac os. 9.1 !!
je croyais que maintenant il fallais minimum un mac os 9.2.2 pour avoir msn


----------



## nanou (6 Octobre 2003)

j'ai choisi l'option mac OS 9.0.4 complet et j'ai lancé la mise a jour !!
ça charge et puis tres vite il dit "en attente de données "et ça plante !!


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2003)

télécharge sur ton bureau directement !


----------



## nanou (6 Octobre 2003)

????? (nan je fais pas expres )
bein parce que d'habitude je fais quoi ??


----------



## alèm (11 Octobre 2003)

ah oui !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




encore un truc à penser ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




retrouver mes MàJ !


----------



## alèm (11 Octobre 2003)

nanou : tu as raison : le serveur d'apple est down en fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça vaut pour la 9.1 et je n'ai pas essayé les autres.

je vais voir à te trouver ça sur Cd (même si je sais que j'ai filé une MàJ à un pote il ya quelques jours)


----------



## alèm (11 Octobre 2003)

erruer en effet, l'erreur était du chez moi à FT... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça marche, je te DL ça.


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Octobre 2003)

C'est pas encore réglé ce problème


----------



## alèm (11 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas encore réglé ce problème



arfffff...


----------



## nanou (11 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas encore réglé ce problème



oh ça va hein !!! on se moque pas !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Octobre 2003)

nanou a dit:
			
		

> oh ça va hein !!! on se moque pas !!!



arfffff...


----------



## nanou (11 Octobre 2003)

c HONTEUX mon p'tit mossieur !!  HONTEUX !! 
mais ça devrais s'arranger


----------



## alèm (13 Octobre 2003)

nanou a dit:
			
		

> c HONTEUX mon p'tit mossieur !!  HONTEUX !!
> mais ça devrais s'arranger



on y travaille...


----------



## macinside (13 Octobre 2003)

attention le flood arrive


----------



## nanou (13 Octobre 2003)

t un serial flooder ..

_un quoi ???_ 

un serial flooder

_quoi??_ 

un serial floodeur !! un flooder en serie quoi !! 

_aaaahhhhh_


----------



## UltraFloodeur (13 Octobre 2003)

On m'appelle ?


----------



## nanou (13 Octobre 2003)

je viens de voir !! t'as même pas mit une image de keitaro ni du beau professeur !!


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> attention le flood arrive



Hein ? Quoi ?


----------



## nanou (13 Octobre 2003)

loool t sur que c bon pour toi de parler le sage ??


----------



## alèm (14 Octobre 2003)

alors ?


----------



## nanou (14 Octobre 2003)

alors tout marche !! tout c bien passer !! j'ai pu réeinstaller msn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais seule ombre au tableau , ds cette "nouvelle version" de msn , je peux toujours pas envoyer et recevoir de fichiers !! ppffff
faut toujours qu'il y ai un truc qui marche pas !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon et c kits de langues


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Octobre 2003)

On est pas sorti de l'auberge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Peux dire ce qui va pas maintenant ?


----------



## alèm (14 Octobre 2003)

ils sont sur ton cd original de Mac OS 9.0.2 (celui livré avec ton iMac)


----------



## nanou (14 Octobre 2003)

je l'ai pas ce cd !! puisque qd on m'a livrer mon ordi ct pas un os 9  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(c pas ma faute !!rien n'est ma faute !! )


----------



## nanou (14 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> On est pas sorti de l'auberge



lool oh que non !! va dc prendre une biere et installe toi bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et commande le souper a l'aubergiste pendant que tu y est !!


----------



## chlin (18 Octobre 2003)

J'ai la réponse à ton problème, pour la bonne raison que j'ai eu le même pendant trois ans! J'avais posé la question et signalé la réponse quand je l'ai eue trouvé sur le forum Internet, il n'y a pas plus d'un an mais moins d'un mois.

Je te refile mon texte de l'époque par copier-coller. C'est bien l'installation personnalisée. Surtout ne crois pas que c'est compliqué, c'est en réalité extrêmement simple, pas moyen de rater son coup. Fais-le !!

Comme j'ai fini par résoudre la question, je donne la solution pour les éventuels utilisateurs qui auraient mon (rare) problème.
Sur le CD-Rom d'installation de Mac Os (9.1 mais les précédents aussi je suppose) on vous demande si vous voulez réinstaller Mac Os ou ajouter/ enlever des fonctions. Vous cliquez sur ajouter/enlever. Apparaît alors une liste compenant notamment: kits langage. Vous cliquez dessus et apparaît alors une liste de langues. Vous cliquez sur celle(s) de votre choix et l'installation se fait automatiquement. Simplissime mais il fallait le savoir. C'est incroyable mais le support Apple m'a donné la solution gratuitement!


----------



## chlin (18 Octobre 2003)

Je viens de voir que ce sujet, intitulé: "Comment lire le russe" est toujours sur ce même forum où tu as posé ta question. Apparemment personne n'a pris la peine d'aller voir ! Déplacé, je veux bien, m'enfin...


----------

